# My Collection



## AndyF (Jul 3, 2003)

Just thought I 'd post a pic of my meagre collection.....










and the latest addition....



















The thing is what do I get next????


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very nice Andy.

I'd suggest a nice dress watch as you only have the Sekonda at the moment.

cracking pic of the BM.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice collection Andy, and I agree with PG, cracking shot of the BM - shows its fine points well.

Needs an RLT I think


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice Andy...Ive also got a Chronomat GMT and a Poljot alarm like yours and an Amphibia ( not quite the same though) and My Mate Rich is looking out for a BM in Japan when hes there for the GP in a week !!!

Good taste mate!!


----------



## cricketer (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Andy,

excuse my ignorance but what's the watch on bottom right?????...looks cool









cheers

Alan


----------



## AndyF (Jul 3, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Alan.

The watch at bottom right is a Poljot Okeah.

As for the next watch - well I quite like the look of some of the Orient Star watches.

Nice watch

It might be a while before the next purchase though


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Bling!

Nice watches. The Sekonda looks a bit out of place though!

Nin


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Alan.









Andy,

Nice collection, I must agree with Nin. That Sekonda looks out of place.









I'll send you my address so you can off load it.
















Seriously, it looks perfectly fine as the centre piece of your great collection.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice collection







Looks like you have plenty of space left in your watchbox.














I like the alarm (or it's a GMT?) but I can't see the name on the dial.

....

I've just seen you have 2 of them.







I was referring at the one with white dial.


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

thats a great pic!

but i notice there's at least one empty row in the box, better fill that one up too


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Excellent Andy. Nothing wrong with the Sekonda







.


----------

